# Hi ya!



## caddy1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi ya'll... I am so glad to find an active sewing forum. I'd like to introduce myself...I'm Beth. I started sewing years ago and stopped for quit a while. I recently got my favorite old sewing machine fixed (I ended up fixing it myself:bouncy but bought some patterns and found myself in a stickler with the directions and I just don't have any friends or family anymore to ask.... no one I know sews So if it's o.k. can I just mosey around on here and ask probably really dumb questions? I hope I can be a 'member' of this partythanks beth


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome Beth. I don't post much but I hang out and learn at lot. Lots of nice and very knowledgeable people here, some just learning, some trying to remember and others whose sewing will blow you away. Old machines are a passion for quite a few folks here so I am sure they would love to know what you sew on. My main machine is a 20+ yr old Elna 9000. I am sure you will enjoy it here.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi Beth, I see you're from MS too! I sew, but don't get into quilting like a lot of the folks on here do. I'm now retired, but love talking sewing with anyone any age. I lived in Houston for a long time and was involved with American Sewing Guild and an Extension Homemaker's Club. Upon moving back to MS, I haven't been able to find any local groups to share my interest with. I guess that's why I enjoy this group and other sewing groups online. Welcome!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

hi, welcome!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Welcome, glad to have you! :nanner:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Beth! You will like it here---lots of friendly people willing to share ideas. Glad you decided to join us.

I lived in Biloxi for 9 years---kind of miss the warm winters, but I don't miss the humidity!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi there, and welcome to the family. We have all kinds and levels of sewers here. We come up with answers to a lot of questions; sometimes varied answers and you get to choose which ones fit you best. 
But we all love sewing. From quilts, and costumes, and children sewing and doll sewing and such.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I mostly just pop in and out (just not enough hours in my day, lol!), but welcome! There are lots of good people here, always willing to help and, as Angie said, lots of variety. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome to the group. Both my Hubby and I post here under my name and he is just learning to sew. He recently found he has a knack for fixing the older machines and such. We would be interested in what you use too. Like the others said there are a lot of knowledgeable people here. Feel free to ask away. 

Elaine


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you will find us helpful! We try to answer any questions, there is someone here that does almost any kind of sewing, remember that the only dumb question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## caddy1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Katskitten said:


> Welcome to the group. Both my Hubby and I post here under my name and he is just learning to sew. He recently found he has a knack for fixing the older machines and such. We would be interested in what you use too. Like the others said there are a lot of knowledgeable people here. Feel free to ask away.
> 
> Elaine


Hi Elaine...So great to meet you and to know your husband piddles with sewing. I wish I could get my BF into sewing... or atleast find fun in using a seem ripper I'm kinda proud of my sewing machine story. My dad bought me a Kemore 24 stitch machine when I was 15 (I'm now 41). I've dragged it around all these years and I have to shamefully admit at some times I've left it in the weather, tossed it into many storage rooms and an attic a time or two. Over the years I've also owned 3 other machines...never as happy with them as the poor neglected gal that was shoved away somewhere. The kenmore always held my heart maybe 'cause I hate change or the sentimental value she holds being a gift from my dad. So anywho...about two years ago I got out the kmore to use and realized the two spindles on top had fallen down in the machine So looking at it I realized there was some kind of 'bushing' thingy at the base of them that had rotted away causing them to malfunction and collapse. Well I know me...I LOVE taking stuff apart and seeing how it works but also takeing apart is the easy part...putting it back together is my ultimate hang up. So I stopped myself from dissecting the machine and took it to a 'repair' shop. I basically just dropped it off and asked them to 'fix' it. I didn't point out the actual fault. My first mistake. I went and picked it up not looking to see what I was paying 40.00 for...2nd mistake. I guess I just took it for granted they could see the issue. Got home and they had worked on the tension...oiled her up and had the scrap peice of cloth under the foot to prove she was working...but they didn't fix the spindle things... Well I was bugged over it. Had a brain storm about 2 months ago and got on ebay and found a machine just like mine but a 22 stitch and it was broken. Tension problems. I bought it for 50 bucks...got it home and was thrilled to take that one apart and see what was going on inside. Found it wasn't difficult bust in to and found the parts I needed to fix the spindles. Also it had a couple cosmetic parts I changed out and now have an extra machine for parts










I sure this posting pic worked...I so new at this Hope you guys have a great day


----------



## caddy1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Molly Mckee said:


> Welcome! I hope you will find us helpful! We try to answer any questions, there is someone here that does almost any kind of sewing, remember that the only dumb question is the one you don't ask.


Thanks for your possitive attitude ms. molly mckee...I feel the same way also. I work in a challenging and, can at some times, be dangerous proffession and it's the person who doesn't want to ask questions, no matter how smart or dumb they think it to be, that can get you killed Needless to say I love questions whether from me or someone else And I'm a hard headed learner So get ready...lol


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

You're gonna love it here! Friendly people who give great advice and encouragement. Welcome!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Beth. Already said howdy in Singletree. You'll find lots of helpful advice and great ideas here. I pop in occasionally--I do mostly apparel sewing, but love to oggle over the quilts.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to our group! I have a feeling that if you mentioned any thing that can be sewn someone on here would be either making it or has done it before, there is so many experience levels on here. Like Angie said, you ask a question you may get 10 different answers and you can figure out what works best for you, no right or wrong answers, just different ways of attacking a problem.


----------



## caddy1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Hi Beth. Already said howdy in Singletree. You'll find lots of helpful advice and great ideas here. I pop in occasionally--I do mostly apparel sewing, but love to oggle over the quilts.


Hi Tommyice and again thankyou for the nice welcome. As far as quilt oggling... I do the same also I've been looking at sewing machines w/ the long sewing arms... looking at spending 3 grand easy. Then I think twice and study out of Fox Fire how they used to make them in the 'old days' when they didn't have electricity I know me...if I had a long arm and got on a roll I'd have more quilts than I know what to do with I picked up crocheting the year of 2011 and made 9 I think...everyone I knew got an afgahan for Christmas that year And only God knows how bad I want a serger...but again...the prices get high and I'm a firm believer 'you get what you pay for'


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

caddy1 said:


> Hi Tommyice and again thankyou for the nice welcome. As far as quilt oggling... I do the same also I've been looking at sewing machines w/ the long sewing arms... looking at spending 3 grand easy. Then I think twice and study out of Fox Fire how they used to make them in the 'old days' when they didn't have electricity I know me...if I had a long arm and got on a roll I'd have more quilts than I know what to do with I picked up crocheting the year of 2011 and made 9 I think...everyone I knew got an afgahan for Christmas that year And only God knows how bad I want a serger...but again...the prices get high and I'm a firm believer 'you get what you pay for'


Here's an idea that got us into trouble..LOL 
Check out "Shopgoodwil.com" It is like eBay but there are a lot of sewing machines for reasonable and some not so reasonable. We have seen several sergers lately there and and for the most part they are all in working condition. Some look to be almost brand new. 
Elaine


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

caddy1 said:


> Hi Tommyice and again thankyou for the nice welcome. As far as quilt oggling... I do the same also I've been looking at sewing machines w/ the long sewing arms... looking at spending 3 grand easy. Then I think twice and study out of Fox Fire how they used to make them in the 'old days' when they didn't have electricity I know me...if I had a long arm and got on a roll I'd have more quilts than I know what to do with I picked up crocheting the year of 2011 and made 9 I think...everyone I knew got an afgahan for Christmas that year And only God knows how bad I want a serger...but again...the prices get high and I'm a firm believer 'you get what you pay for'



I've got a serger--it's an older one about 20 years old. I love it and I don't use it to its full potential. They are great to have for seam finishing and sewing knits. The rolled hem makes for real nice napkins. I would look into a used one or see if your local dealer has used ones for sale--that way you can get their knowledge on them as well.

Yes, my name is Leslie and I'm an enabler.


----------

